
What's the point of a 1,000-year jail sentence? - schrofer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-23495284
======
venomsnake
To drive Wolverine even more mad and crazy.

Generally speaking any sentence above 5 years is ineffective. It is very hard
impossible to reintegrate the person after that.

Too bad that there aren't exiles and penal colonies any more. (I am against
death sentence, think that life sentence is unbelievably cruel and that rapist
and such should be removed from the society permanently)

------
renas
Its for the future once we become immortal! Law makers are already thinking
about it! :-D

------
mustafaa
It is important in case of an amnesty in future. The duration can be
shortened.

